# 4x8' HO layout update.



## AdRockTrains (Mar 3, 2015)

Ok, so since I last posted my layout, I have upgraded to a NCE Power Cab DCC system.

I have also separated my track into 2 so I can run my diesel and steam locos at the same time. Nothing too crazy or exciting, but the diesel runs freight on the outside loop while the steam runs passengers (Still working on the cars) on the inside figure eights. 

Each track has just one spur. My thought at the moment is to have the passenger spur lead to the train station in the business part of the layout and the diesel track spur lead to train yard type stuff. Obviously nothing is nailed down and I am still playing with my options. :smokin:

Inside the closer loop will be residential and a park and inside the other loop will be business and the train station. Also, mountain/tunnel at the top.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

With your NCE DCC power cab you can run two trains at the same
time in either direction on whatever tracks you have. There is
no reason to separate them if in saying that, you removed
turnout connection between the figure eight and the oval.

I cannot see any turnout connection between the figure eight
and the oval but the riser section hides that part of the layout.

Don


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

You might want to put a stock car on your wish list -- before the animal rights advocates get you arrested for carrying livestock in a gondola.


----------



## AdRockTrains (Mar 3, 2015)

DonR said:


> With your NCE DCC power cab you can run two trains at the same
> time in either direction on whatever tracks you have. There is
> no reason to separate them if in saying that, you removed
> turnout connection between the figure eight and the oval.
> ...


I'll probably add a turnout connection at some point. It used to be just one big loop, so I had to separate the oval and figure 8 so the trains would not collide. But yeah, being able to drive the trains from one track to another is a good/fun idea. 




MtRR75 said:


> You might want to put a stock car on your wish list -- before the animal rights advocates get you arrested for carrying livestock in a gondola.


lol, that was my 9 year old daughter. I'll let her know.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

AdRockTrains said:


> lol, that was my 9 year old daughter. I'll let her know.


Been there, done that with my daughters years ago. I seem to remember some tiny Polly Pockets figures showing up on our layout. If you can find a stock car with a working door (should not be hard to find), she will be happy.


----------

